# Heavenly Springs Farm Journal (New Pictures)



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 14, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
      I am in Greencastle, IN. We have four seasons. It got very cold last winter. This summer has been very hot.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
       I am married with two beautiful children. 

3.    How would you define your farm?
       Small family farm

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
       I am a stay at home mother. So I spent almost all my time with my children and animals on the farm.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
        When we got our house four years old. There was a build. So my husband and I have built a wood shed, 3 sided shed, and a pole barn.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
        I can't do any of it, but my husband can make anything. Which is great skill on a farm.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
       It is in my blood. Both my parents grew up on farms as well as myself. 

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
       Both. I love the animals. They do bring in money which pays for their food and supply.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
        I am working on being more organic and natural.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
       I believe I would try anything.

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
        Yes, I sell my crafts at the farmer's market. Next year, I plan on growing more and selling the extra.

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
        In the barn with the animals.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
      I can drive a tractor but my favorite thing to drive in my huband's skid loader.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
        I make a lot of things. I make goat milk soap, knit and crochet, sew children clothing, and make hair bows. I also spin. I love teaching others.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
       Yes. Right now on the farm we have turkeys, cayugas and call ducks, bantam and standard chickens, Jersey cow, Mini Nubian goats, angora rabbit, quail, barn cats, border collie, and we just added shetland sheep this week.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
        I have never done it , but I am sure if someone showed me I could do it.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
        I love gardening. My favorite thing to grow zinnias. 

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
      Yes when we get a chance. We use earth worms.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
        We own 18 arces in all. The hay field is 10 acres.


20.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
          Raising animals. I am always trying to learn new things.

21.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
        My goal is to get almost 100% of our food from the farm by two years. I would love to take classes to learn how to do this.

22.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
        No, my husband does.

23.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
        yes I can. I use herbal wormers for my goats.

24.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
        I would live in KY or TN. 

25.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
         We have an outdoor wood stove for heating.

26.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
           Captian Planet.

27.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
          Yes. All of my family are very involved in animals. 

28.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
         Yes I am. We drink raw milk from our goats and cow. I get fresh eggs from my ducks and chickens. 

29.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
          I believe having horses when I was a child was the best thing in my life. I loved my horses. They taught me so much. The worse was when I got Paraketts. They are gross birds.

30.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
         I get muliberris and blackberries that grow on our farm and make jam and freeze the rest for winter.

31.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
       I believe my skills with raising animals will help me the most.

32.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
         We take our animals to get them process.

33.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
       No but I am trying to talk my husband into solar power.

34    What is on your to do list?
          I need to divide my pastures to make more pens to rotate the animals.

35.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
          No but it is my goal.

36.   In what do you trust?
       The food I raise on my farm.

37.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
    Yes

38.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
 Yes, I believe I am a better person because of my animals. They keep my moving and doing new things.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Oct 15, 2011)

> 13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
> I can drive a tractor but my favorite thing to drive in my huband's skid loader.


She can drive a huge pickem-up-truck w/ a 16' stock trailer around a curve, between 2 trees that are 10' apart, and up a hill without tipping the cow inside the trailer over, too.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to the journals, looking forward to reading your entries.   I love driving MY truck and my husbands skid loader.  I so should of been a boy.


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2011)

> 21.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
> My goal is to get almost 100% of our food from the farm by two years. I would love to take classes to learn how to do this.


The world would be full of much smarter people if they all had to take classes such as this.

If I hear "I only buy eggs (or meat) from the store again...well I just might  someone!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

from New Jersey

I too am looking at a goal of self sufficient.  Wishing you all the luck. 

You should look at the site called offthegrid.com.  Very, very interesting regarding self sufficient.  Also the sister forum "Self Sufficient" is good too.  There are many links out there to help you figure it out.   And help you decided what's best for you.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


We had a very busy day yesterday. We went to a Poultry show in Lebenan IN. My son showed his turkeys, call ducks, and chickens. My daughter showed two of her call ducks. I showed one of my Lavender Ameraucanas and two of my Cayuga ducks.


My son got Best of Breed with his Royal Palm turkey and he got Best of Variety with his Lilac turkey and White Holland. He also got Reserve best of breed with his Golden Sebright hen, Best of Variety with his Bantam Barred Rock pullet, and Reserve Variety with his other bantam barred rock pullet. He got Reserve Variety with his black bibbed call duck hen. 


My daughter got Best Variety with one of her snowy call duck hens which I was proud of because she was against 8 other nice snowys. 

It was a great day at the show. The kids had a great day.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations to your children on their great showing!  Love to hear about children and their animals.  

BTW:  Am partial to ducks.  Didn't know that there were so many different types.  What is a snowy call duck?


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is one of our snowy hens that my daughter showed.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 16, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> > 21.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
> > My goal is to get almost 100% of our food from the farm by two years. I would love to take classes to learn how to do this.
> 
> 
> ...








I only buy eggs and meat from the store.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that photo.  Very impressive.  Love the coloring.  Your daughter really did a nice job.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Heavenly Springs Farm


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you, Elevan. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone else.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I know we did. My kids even got an Aussie puppy for Christmas. His name is Luke and he already loves going outside to feed with us. The cow tried to be his friend but he ran away from her. It was cute.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

Heavenly Springs Farm said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I know we did. My kids even got an Aussie puppy for Christmas. His name is Luke and he already loves going outside to feed with us. The cow tried to be his friend but he ran away from her. It was cute.


Congratulations on the Aussie Puppy.  Love the name Luke.  Where's the pics?  Can't talk about babies without pics?  lol

Wishing you all the best with him.  Hopefully he will get over his fright of the cow.  It's just bigger than him now.  

K


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is a picture from Christmas morning. My son just loves him. He is staying in the house for awhile. He is a very smart puppy. He is already going to the door to go outside. He loves going down to the barn to see the animals.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting.  Your son has such a big smile on his face due to that sweet pup!  

Sounds like the pup is settling in nicely.   

Wishing you all the best.

K


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 29, 2012)

It has been awhile since I posted. It has been a busy couple of week.

The kidding season started March 1 and ended last Friday. I have 5 beautiful Mini Nubian kids of all which are sold except the one buckling that I am keeping. 

Tuesday we had our first Shetland lambs. My son's ewe Takara had twins a ram and ewe. Then his ewe Mohave had a ewe today. We have one more ewe to go then we are done. 

I thought I would share pictures.

Here are the first set of goat kids. My Bridget had two bucklings. These are 2nd generation Mini Nubians. I am keeping the brown buckling.











Here is my Princess's doe kid. Her buckling died within being 24 hours old. She is a 3rd generation Mini Nubian.





Here are my Maggie's kids. She had a very hard time. I had to go in and help. The buckling was trying to come out with one leg but his head was all the way by his butt. She had triples, but sadly I lost one of the doelings not long after. These are 2nd generation Mini Nubians.

Here is the doeling that made it.





Here is her buckling.





This is my son's ewe Takara with her ewe lamb.





Here she is with her ram lamb.





Here is Mohave with her ewe lamb that she had this morning.


----------



## lcertuche (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm loving your handle Heavenly Springs Farm. One of my favorite blog is out of Indiana (I think). Big Family Homestead. They have goats too. 

The only kids I have are the 2-legged kind, lol.


----------

